

The Internet of Washing Machines (a satiric rant) - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/internet-washing-machines-rant-joachim

======
davidgerard
What will actually happen: your washing machine will get pwn3d by Russian
email spammers.

Seriously. If you see the phrase "internet of things", mentally translate it
to: "UNFIXABLE HEARTBLEED EVERYWHERE FOREVER."

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
agree!

I wonder if in a worst-case scenario (if you'd picture a matrix style
authoritarian and Orwellian society) ... these bugs could be the only things
that the "common man" has in order to escape the tentacles of surveillance or
to throw a proverbial spanner into the works of such a system.

